# Bangkok Patana School



## Lewy1983

Hi all, 

I have recently been told I have an interview for a teaching positon at Bangkok Patana School, after doing my research it seems like an excellent school.

I was wondering if anybody had any advice for me who may have recently been interviewed for a teaching position in Thailand?

Any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joseph44

Have been to several interviews for teaching positions in the past. 
Important: dress properly: women -> high closed blouses with long sleeves and skirt in medium length. men -> shirts with short/long sleeves (no tattoos visible) and slacks. 

You may be asked to perform a trial lesson of 10/20 minutes. Prepare yourself for that. Spectators may be students, the board or just the interviewers. 

Bangkok Pattana is a famous school in the area and 80% of the students are foreign or from foreign descent (school policy). Lots of Koreans and Japanese students.


----------



## stednick

joseph44 said:


> Have been to several interviews for teaching positions in the past.
> Important: dress properly: women -> high closed blouses with long sleeves and skirt in medium length. men -> shirts with short/long sleeves (no tattoos visible) and slacks.
> 
> You may be asked to perform a trial lesson of 10/20 minutes. Prepare yourself for that. Spectators may be students, the board or just the interviewers.
> 
> Bangkok Pattana is a famous school in the area and 80% of the students are foreign or from foreign descent (school policy). Lots of Koreans and Japanese students.


Joseph: Excellent response. Valuable, first person experience and advice. Very beneficial to all. KUDO's to you.


----------



## Lewy1983

Many thanks for your helpful response.

I am actually a UK teacher with 4 years experience and have had many interviews for teaching positions.

I was really looking for advice for positions specifically in Thailand or any experience people had with Patana school. I suppose I should have said that in my first post.


----------



## joseph44

Lewy1983 said:


> Many thanks for your helpful response.
> 
> I am actually a UK teacher with 4 years experience and have had many interviews for teaching positions.
> 
> I was really looking for advice for positions specifically in Thailand or any experience people had with Patana school. I suppose I should have said that in my first post.


I don't have experience with B.P.-school apart from the application procedure and it's policies. 
I do have some experience regarding teaching in Thailand from the position as a teacher and from the position as a consultant and TEFL trainer in the past. 

Teaching in Thailand for foreigners is mostly for English conversation.
More and more schools are turning into a bilingual road and there you will be asked to teach P.E., maths or science in English. 
Not always, you will have a Thai teacher-assistant on hand which can be useful for keeping order in the class room. 
Having 4 years of teaching experience is a plus, but doesn't make you automatically a good TEFL or TESOL teacher. 
Most important is to reduce the "teacher-talking-time" to a minimum and fill your teaching time with games, reals, visuals and role-plays. 
Knowing Thai language is in some way helpful but absolutely not necessary.

I suggest you to go though some TEFL or TESOL literature to get acquainted with concept-checks, TTT, KISS-concept, reals, etc.


----------

